# Best area to rent in Limassol



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

We will be relocating soon to Cyprus with 2 toddlers and wanted to ask about best area to rent a 2-3 bed apartment? Actually we do want a house but being new residents we want to look around and get some hands on experience of living Cyprus, so we can choose the right house later.

In Russian forums there is a lot of positive comments about Potamos Yermasoyia, being very close to the beach, good infrastructure, lots of places to walk, cycle, toddler play areas? But I have the feeling this place be might be overcrowded with tourists and noisy sports cars disturbing your nights like in JBR in Dubai?

At the same time I was told that better to rent from owners directly, as majority of agents try to sell you the more expensive options, i.e. they don't really work out hard to get you the best options?

Ideally we would need a place which wouldn't be very far from private English schools, as my wife would be driving kids to school and etc. Really need advise on this please.


----------

